#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Flare Inspection Checklists

## markdbell

Does anyone have a checklist for inspecting flares by operating personnel or for purposes of maintenance. Thanks for your help in advance.

See More: Flare Inspection Checklists

----------


## pedrogarcia

Llook at this in case you are interested.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot pedrogarcia!

----------


## markdbell

Thanks pedrogarcia. I have that API standard and have used it as a start to develop the flare inspection checklist, but I was wondering whether anyone has developed a checklist that has been field tested.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Check pages 116 to 119 here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## markdbell

Thanks Pedrogarcia. Just what I was looking for.

----------


## zackyat82

Hi Pedrogarcia,
appreciate if you can share again since cannot open the above link anymore.
Thanks!

----------

